# What fly line should I buy?



## jonasmagn (Mar 3, 2009)

Is really a meaningless question. However, what fly line do I need? Is a much better one, and can be dealt with. 
New blog on my website.





__





How to choose a fly line! – everyjonahhasawhale.com







everyjonahhasawhale.com


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

that blog is four years old but the techniques have not changed, ergo still good information.
jack


----------



## jonasmagn (Mar 3, 2009)

jack2 said:


> that blog is four years old but the techniques have not changed, ergo still good information.
> jack


Brand new - I just wrote this one. The date you see immediately above the blog marks "Feedback from my clients." So they are dated at the end.


----------



## Strickly Fishin' (Sep 16, 2009)

Well done. As usual. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

